# Truth about Follistatin



## hulksmash

First of all, if you hsven't heard of follistatin-

Follistatin is a protein that acts as an antagonist to Myostatin. In other words, follistatin=shitload of muscle mass.

Time to inject follistatin and get hyooge, right? Wrong.

To even fuckin work, you have to get human recombinant follistatin such as from Origene. Then you have to clone them into an Adeno-Associated Virus (AAV).

THEN you have to take immunosuppressive drugs, just to ensure your immune system doesn't gobble those viruses (ie AAV vector) up and you keep the follistatin to be utilized.

If you do all that shit right...enjoy your gains! What's great is that follistatin only affects skeletal tissue pathways.


Now guys, think before you buy some folli


----------



## airagee23

Theres so many fucking peptides that I cant even keep up. Seems like a new one comes out eod lol


----------



## hulksmash

airagee23 said:


> Theres so many fucking peptides that I cant even keep up. Seems like a new one comes out eod lol



Man so many people made logs about follistatin the past couple years and all I can do is laugh lol

Just injecting folli (mind you "follistatin" from frauds like ergo pep LOL) and they report gains..lol what a strong ass placebo they got


----------



## airagee23

hulksmash said:


> Man so many people made logs about follistatin the past couple years and all I can do is laugh lol
> 
> Just injecting folli (mind you "follistatin" from frauds like ergo pep LOL) and they report gains..lol what a strong ass placebo they got



Hey now if Phil Hernon says its good then it has to be right lmao


----------



## goodfella

Hulksamsh, in other words, your saying it's all B.S? :/ Asking cus I've always been really interested in follistatin for awhile now and have been meaning to post up asking here about it. I've seen so many mixed reviews on it, of guys claiming amazing and others screaming "bunk! I want my hundred $ back"! Then some reports of guys getting red fat welts and others claiming it's cus it was cut with tag. Any more feedback greatly appreciated...


----------



## NbleSavage

I don't get the appeal of peptides. Too many other proven methods IMO to waste time and money on them.


----------



## PFM

Peptides and their ritual of injection timing alone is ridiculous.

If a guy starts lifting and eating taking Peptides of course he will grow, Peptides or not he will grow.


----------



## hulksmash

goodfella said:


> Hulksamsh, in other words, your saying it's all B.S? :/ Asking cus I've always been really interested in follistatin for awhile now and have been meaning to post up asking here about it. I've seen so many mixed reviews on it, of guys claiming amazing and others screaming "bunk! I want my hundred $ back"! Then some reports of guys getting red fat welts and others claiming it's cus it was cut with tag. Any more feedback greatly appreciated...



As soon as I get home, I'll give more detail and link to the study(s) that matter, and explain the stuff.

But yea-don't buy; its a waste and buying folli from non-legit biotech places is a huuuuge risk of buying bunk shit/unknown shit


----------



## grind4it

Agreed. IMO, the cost, quality and consistency of offering coupled with PFMs points below make the return on investment to low.



PFM said:


> Peptides and their ritual of injection timing alone is ridiculous.
> 
> If a guy starts lifting and eating taking Peptides of course he will grow, Peptides or not he will grow.


----------



## hulksmash

Ok goodfella, as far as follistatin is concerned, there is only ONE good study done where they used follistatin (and not the Myostatin antibody, like MYO-029, or ACVR2B),and it was done on macaques (ie non-human primates).

Here's the whole study:
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2852878/

You NEED a vector to put follistatin in the body in order for it to be utilized-that's why I say "wtf??" when people are buying folli and inject it straight up.

Having to need an adenovirus vector brings another problem-they had to give the macaques immunosuppressive drugs just to ensure their immune systems didnt destroy the AAV carrier lol

The last thing that makes folli a no-go is why would you ever buy shit like follistatin from a non-legit biotech company..no telling what you're getting


----------



## PillarofBalance

hulksmash said:


> Ok goodfella, as far as follistatin is concerned, there is only ONE good study done where they used follistatin (and not the Myostatin antibody, like MYO-029, or ACVR2B),and it was done on macaques (ie non-human primates).
> 
> Here's the whole study:
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2852878/
> 
> You NEED a vector to put follistatin in the body in order for it to be utilized-that's why I say "wtf??" when people are buying folli and inject it straight up.
> 
> Having to need an adenovirus vector brings another problem-they had to give the macaques immunosuppressive drugs just to ensure their immune systems didnt destroy the AAV carrier lol
> 
> The last thing that makes folli a no-go is why would you ever buy shit like follistatin from a non-legit biotech company..no telling what you're getting



You're obviously some competitor of ergo pep with some sort of agenda.  I've got my eye on you


----------



## Azog

I need to get my buddy into the lifestyle. He is in grad school playing with shit like this...he can make us hyoooooooge.


----------



## DoriDori

Just got an email from PurchasePeptides about them carrying Follistatin,
And then read this old thread from the search tab..........bummer!


----------



## BiologicalChemist

I'm sure the IFBB pro's have their follistatin protocol down.


----------



## hulksmash

BiologicalChemist said:


> I'm sure the IFBB pro's have their follistatin protocol down.



They would need like 8,000 to 12,000 USD

Then they would need STERILE conditions 24/7 to keep the viral antibody from degrading

It's just impossible for a pro to do this, unless they can report to a lab that's funded by a huge college like Harvard

No one working with follistatin and viral antibody combination would help a doofus bodybuilder

No one is using follistatin in a legit, sterile, WORKING fashion


----------



## hulksmash

PillarofBalance said:


> You're obviously some competitor of ergo pep with some sort of agenda.  I've got my eye on you



LOL just saw this..yes I do have an agenda

I'm against *tricking non-educated bodybuilders on the subject matter of follistatin, myostatin, and myostatin inhibitors on the strategy of recieving basically FREE money from said bodybuilders*


----------



## BiologicalChemist

hulksmash said:


> They would need like 8,000 to 12,000 USD
> 
> Then they would need STERILE conditions 24/7 to keep the viral antibody from degrading
> 
> It's just impossible for a pro to do this, unless they can report to a lab that's funded by a huge college like Harvard
> 
> No one working with follistatin and viral antibody combination would help a doofus bodybuilder
> 
> No one is using follistatin in a legit, sterile, WORKING fashion



I doubt it's IMPOSSIBLE. What about foreign sources? Some of these IFBB pros have a lot of money and not all are doofuses. But I can see it's unlikely and hard as **** to do..human grade HGH is pretty damn expensive too, they're running that at high dosages. It's just a thought, I mean just look at this dude...





Do you think follistatin will be available anytime in the near future in medicine or bodybuilding?


----------



## hulksmash

BiologicalChemist said:


> I doubt it's IMPOSSIBLE. What about foreign sources? Some of these IFBB pros have a lot of money and not all are doofuses. But I can see it's unlikely and hard as **** to do..human grade HGH is pretty damn expensive too, they're running that at high dosages. It's just a thought, I mean just look at this dude...
> 
> View attachment 2431
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think follistatin will be available anytime in the near future in medicine or bodybuilding?



All of that is possible with gh, AAS, and insulin

Now get people the size of ramy AT 3%, and I'll start to wonder if they did a 12k follistatin protocol with viral antibodies in a sterile lab

They all reach a max size limit right now. Now that size limit(~280s, 290lbs, ~11%BF) starts leaving (300+lbs with 3% BF), then you start questioning


----------



## hulksmash

BiologicalChemist;3424

Do you think follistatin will be available anytime in the near future in medicine or bodybuilding?[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> no..until any myostatin inhibitor becomes cleared for usage
> 
> still in clinical


----------



## Vanbusk

Hard bump ! 
 How would one go about doing these steps you speak of ? I read the link you posted. I'm highly interested! Have you done this steps properly yourself ? Any suggestions with where I should start? I'm highly wanting to try this the correct way ! Thank you ! 

#follistatin


----------



## Fsuphisig

Vanbusk said:


> Hard bump !
> How would one go about doing these steps you speak of ? I read the link you posted. I'm highly interested! Have you done this steps properly yourself ? Any suggestions with where I should start? I'm highly wanting to try this the correct way ! Thank you !
> Vanbusk





Intense first post


----------



## serratus

Follistatin is anyway a promising peptide


----------



## PillarofBalance

This thread is so full of disappoint


----------



## serratus

I'm not completely disappointed. I'm sure hulksmash has sufficient knowledge to have someone start using cloned human grade follistatin.


----------



## hulksmash

Bump for newer folks. Don't be a victim of cons.

Serratus, this is a new positive with inhibiting myostatin!

CRISPR is going to make it where we can-AT HOME-turn into Mstn−/− humans!


----------



## Trump

hulk your back, don’t be a stranger dude



hulksmash said:


> Bump for newer folks. Don't be a victim of cons.
> 
> Serratus, this is a new positive with inhibiting myostatin!
> 
> CRISPR is going to make it where we can-AT HOME-turn into Mstn−/− humans!


----------

